# Truma C6002EH no hot water when heating working?



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi folks

This is for a mate of mine [he's a member but very busy].

He's got a truma C6002EH model.
When on gas... on heating and water mode he's finding the water is not getting hot?

He's not test EHU yet.

Apart from contacting Truma has anyone had this problem?
He's on his jollies on Saturday so the heat is on... [pardon the pun 8O]

w

PS forgot to mention... there is NO red light on the dial.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

No, because normally if you only have heating selected you get HW by default if I remember correctly, abiet with no regulation of the HW temperature. So if the heating's working my understanding is that the water will heat also. 

I stand to be corrected on the above though :!: 

D.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Dave


I think on the model in question... you only get warm water by default... by the fact the boiler is on surely?
I don't think you will get 60 degree water if heating mode is on...?

I'm not too sure can anyone clear up??

cheers

w


----------



## Triple7 (Oct 15, 2007)

Have you tried all the taps?

Are you sure it's not just a broken mixer tap only offering a very cold mix.

777.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Assuming gas operation only, if the C6002 is set to 'heating and water' (first click down on the controller) the water will get hot by default. How hot depends on how hard the heating system is working and for how long. We have just returned from a weekend away and used this setting all the time. With the boiler on tickover (setting 1-2) overnight, the water was pretty hot in the morning. I guess it takes a couple of hours of space heating to get the water fairly hot. If you need hot water in a hurry the system needs to be set to 'heating and water 60° C' (second click down on the controller). This will cause the water to be heated to the set temperature before the blown air kicks in. The problem with that setting of course is that if you have just returned to a freezing cold van, you want space heating as a priority without having to wait until the water reaches 60° first.

Philip


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

You can run these units with no water,
Has he ran the hot tap until water comes out,
It can take up to 30 minutes for the unit to heat the water tank
Does the blow air heating get hot


If you say he is testing on gas then it does not matter about the EHU

Alan H


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Double check that Heating and Hot water mode has been selected, it will take 15 minuets or so to feel the water warming up.

Charlie


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

thanks guys...

The water heats on 'water' only.
It water doesn't get hot on 'heating & water'. The van does get hot tough.

I have the same boiler and find that when I select 'heating & water 60 degrees' the van gets warm and within 30/40 mins or so we also have hot water. My friend is not getting this... the water is just above cold.

If he selects 'hot water 60 deg' only then it does get hot.

I've told him to call Truma, to see what they recommend, but thought I'd start here.

w


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

> I've told him to call Truma, to see what they recommend, but thought I'd start here.


Aye' probably best. It'll be interesting to hear what the outcome is.

Hope your mate has a quick & easy fix.

Regards D.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

*Misleading reply*

Sorry about this Wilse. Just been out to the Hymer and read the Truma instructions again. My earlier description of operation was not entirely accurate.

When set to 'Heater & Water 60°', it is the blown air that gets priority, not the hot water. Once the space is heated to the level set by the thermostat and dial, the system switches to the lowest heat stage (2 KW) and then heats the water to 60°.

All a bit academic in your friend's situation I know, but thought I had better correct this in case someone else is reading this thread at a future date.

Regards,

Philip


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Well

I thought I'd do the update.

My mate called Truma, who says that it will take more than 1 hour to heat the water, if the heating is on! Friend in question said he left it about 75 mins and it was still not warm... the Truma man said it's normal.

Not wanting to disbelieve him but I'm sure it's quicker than that in our current truck and the previous one. I will get the stopwatch out next time 

The weird thing is the boiler had also stopped working totally on EHU and had been repaired by a dealer [not truma] and they gave it clean bill of health once this had been repaired.

Truma told him to monitor it, and should the problem happen again [or worse] take it to the nearest dealer. 
He's off the Germany this Xmas, so fixing shouldn't be a problem.

Thanks for all your efforts.

W


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

When on heating and water heating the water temperature should, in fact go up to 70c. Truma in their handbook state this and recommend doing this a couple of times a year to sterilise the boiler.

And yes you are correct the water should heat up in far less than an hour when on water and space heating. If not to 70c then at least to feel unbearably hot.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Does the boiler get hot now, when you use the electric element

Alan H


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Truma*

Hi

Might be worth a read of this thread, to eliminate operator error...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-38161-truma.html

Russell


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not read all the replies so please excuse if this has been said already.

I had a similar problem last year and it was just that the heater was set too high on a cold day and the Truma will opt for comfort and warm up the Hab before giving heat to the water.

Kev.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Have you tried leaving the heating off, and try the boiler on Hot water only, this will eliminate the point that Kev has just raised,

Charlie


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I meant to trype that, this alzheimers is getting me down, glad I ain't got alzheimers .

Kev.


----------

